# An easy fix if your floor mats pop out of place



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi guys and gals. Been a long time.

I seem to recall some folks having this problem with their floor mats. In a moment of inspiration, this simple fix came to me. Just cut a piece of zip tie or other piece of plastic and insert it into the little moat around the floor mat rings to expand it out a bit. My floor mats haven't popped out of place since. Leave a little gap like this just in case you should need to get the zip tie sliver out for some reason:


----------



## MalcsTT (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice! I'll be trying this, drives me insane. Don't mean to thread jack but noticed you also mentioned a fix previously to do with the rear light earthing issue. How did your Deoxit Gold fix last?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy to help. It is a nagging little issue for those mats to misbehave.

The deoxit gold worked for a good six to seven months. So it's not a bad temporary fix at all for the cost of a few spurts from the bottle.

But alas, the rear light issue popped up again eventually and I bought a new OEM backing unit (was pretty inexpensive) from ECS Tuning here in the States to fix it more permanent. I haven't done the homemade ground, since the new unit seems to have done the trick nicely.


----------



## Pete Mac (Apr 21, 2014)

Well done friend. I've been irritated with this mat problem for ages. Even purchased a new set of anchor rings without success so I'll try this first thing tomorrow. Thanks again for the useful tip.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome back! Sweet fix, I'll do this tomorrow after work. Every time a new person rides in my car they kick the passenger mat forward. Hopefully this will fix it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottishpinz (Jan 31, 2016)

I thought it was just me that was having an issue with the mats  I just stuck some heavy duty velcro to the underside of the mat and it grips the carpet floor great.


----------



## kylecaliph (Oct 11, 2014)

Haha. Smart. Going to give this a try


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice fix!

This never happened once in my first TT, then when I got my TTS last year it happened every time someone got in the car. Used to drive me bananas!

I ended up buying some 3rd party mats (that use official Audi fixings) and they've not popped out once. Will keep this in mind if they do though...


----------



## draki (Oct 18, 2015)

very nice idea - have just done mine as it was becoming a bit of a habit to reach down and adjust them almost every time I got in the car! nice work!


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

Ah legendary idea, I was thinking of a spot of Superglue might be enough but not permanent. But this looks even more plastic friendly !

Im going to give it a go as soon as I get home !!!!!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Not had the problem yet, but a great idea to keep in mind thanks for posting.


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

Scottishpinz said:


> I thought it was just me that was having an issue with the mats  I just stuck some heavy duty velcro to the underside of the mat and it grips the carpet floor great.


I tried the velcro after reading that suggestion here, but eventually it came loose.

So far, the zip tie method is working.

I suppose one could always do both.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will be doing this on my passenger side may. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

Worked a treat, many thanks .


----------



## peteholloway (Aug 15, 2018)

Fantastic hack! It's been about two weeks of floor mat bliss. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

I have to admit I did this a couple of weeks back and forgot all about it. It works a charm and so simple I kicked myself for not thinking of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradRD (Dec 20, 2016)

Done this last night spot on


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Going to try this later - cheers


----------



## SuperShires (Jul 23, 2018)

My Drivers side mat kept popping out of place, you're a life saver! cheers


----------



## csquire3 (Sep 27, 2015)

California3.2Quattro said:


> Hi guys and gals. Been a long time.
> 
> I seem to recall some folks having this problem with their floor mats. In a moment of inspiration, this simple fix came to me. Just cut a piece of zip tie or other piece of plastic and insert it into the little moat around the floor mat rings to expand it out a bit. My floor mats haven't popped out of place since. Leave a little gap like this just in case you should need to get the zip tie sliver out for some reason:


Top tip, did this at the weekend and the mats feel much more secure now.


----------



## Ch49 (Jan 22, 2021)

Just done the cable tie trick after months of frustration. You're a genius. Thanks


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

LOL i need to do this! Bloody floor mats - i can't believe they got the clearances wrong even though this never happened on the Mk1.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Mine were a PITA also, I replaced the mats for rubber one's and they've been fine ever since though.


----------



## Joba87 (Jan 1, 2020)

Rufflesj said:


> Mine were a PITA also, I replaced the mats for rubber one's and they've been fine ever since though.


I also thought rubber mats would fix the issue but it kept happening.
This cable tie trick in all 4 mats fixed it tho, thanks!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

You have 4 floor mats ?!

I only have two fronts. No stubs for the rears.


----------



## SeirraBravo (Dec 2, 2020)

My god I cannot wait to try this. It's the most irritating thing I'm forever popping mine back in [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

What make me laugh is that this thread started in 2016  and I have never come across it :x


----------



## Joba87 (Jan 1, 2020)

IPG3.6 said:


> You have 4 floor mats ?!
> 
> I only have two fronts. No stubs for the rears.


By that I meant I have 2 sets of floor mats, 2 carpets and 2 rubbers for the winter :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

+1 *Rufflesj* - Same here, the OEM carpet mats are on the shelf for safe keeping with rubber mats on both sides and a non-OEM rubber mat (from Amazon) in the trunk. I actually ordered a second rubber mat for the back of the Tiguan. Works great!


----------



## eccles291 (May 4, 2013)

I've just spotted this whilst looking through the KB. So pleased it's not just mine that do it. Even though I've not done the fix yet I'm SO pleased to have found a solution to this annoying problem. Thanks so much!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Saw this thread a few years back and looking forward to the day I can make use of it.
My OEM mats have now been in two cars and are nearly 9 years old. No probs.
I've even got a pair of 'new' replacement OEM mats that came with this car in 2014, but I still prefer my old ones. It's the contrasting piping that does it.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

The fix does work I've been very happy with it for the last 2 years when I discovered this post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

